# PXE and unattended FreeBSD Install



## bsdnet (Jan 17, 2015)

Is there a native way to do PXE install using FTP/HTTP instead of NFS? 
Did some search and find that http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/pxe.html using mfsBSD to help do so. Wonder whether netinstall has includes the same way since I saw  there is some FreeBSD project which targets preboot with TCP.

How to do un-attended install using bsdinstall? 
    Thanks in advance.


----------



## bsdnet (Jan 18, 2015)

Have done a lot of readings.
Any insights will be appreciated!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2015)

Untested: https://www.rubysecurity.org/freebsd_pxe-diskless-boot


----------



## bsdnet (Jan 19, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Untested: https://www.rubysecurity.org/freebsd_pxe-diskless-boot


Thanks, this isn't what I want.
Basically, I want to check whether there is a native way to do the same like your blog.
Use FTP instead of NFS to fetch the image.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 19, 2015)

The following link may at least point you in the right direction: http://louwrentius.com/freebsd-101-unattended-install-over-pxe-http-no-nfs.html


----------



## bsdnet (Jan 20, 2015)

protocelt said:


> The following link may at least point you in the right direction: http://louwrentius.com/freebsd-101-unattended-install-over-pxe-http-no-nfs.html


Thanks,  will try this out.
BTW, I have successfully follow wblock's blog to finish one PXE install.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been meaning to watch this one myself and have it bookmarked.  It's a bit more than just the PXE as it's deploying with Foreman which would be from a bare metal to fully provisioned by Puppet.  I'm not sure if this would be helpful since I haven't even watched it myself.


----------



## bsdnet (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks,
In fact, I watched this on TV over weekend when I searched mfsBSD via YouTube.


----------

